# 28 draw what is your arrow length



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just wondering what length arrow you all are using. What is the length from end of nock to tip of point (complete arrow). Just curious to what length everyone is shooting.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

27.5" draw, 26" arrow


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

My draw is 29 and I shoot a 28 arrow measured from nock throat to tip end of carbon shaft.


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm shooting 27.5" draw at 26.5" arrow length. The QAD pro makes it alittle easier.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I went with a tad stiffer spine so I cut it longer and now it is perfect for me. I am a 28.25" draw with a 29.5" arrow.


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

Shooting a 28 draw with a Trophy Taker drop away. Using a 28 inch arrow, nock to insert.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

28 in draw 26 in arrow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It depends upon the bow set up. I have a 29" draw.

One 3D bow with overdraw; Shooting off the string, 29" draw with cut shaft length of 25 7/8" - complete arrow, full nock and field tip is 26 13/16".

Other 3D bow; Shooting off the string, 29" draw with complete arrow of 28 3/4".

Target bow; Shooting with loop, draw length of bow set to 28" and arrow of 28 3/8".

3D bow set up same as target bow.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't have a 28 inch draw, mine is 27 inches. I use the following for my setups.

Hunting arrows are 26 inches finished(arrow length is measured from the valley/groove in the nock to the insert)

My tournament arrows are cut to 27 inches finished.

I have done this to match the dynamic spine of my bow as determined by how I have the bow setup for each primary use.


----------



## pa-mike (Nov 10, 2009)

I shoot 26.5 for my 3d arrows and 28 on my hunting arrows(front of riser for broadhead clearance)


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

29.5" draw and 27.75" arrow with my QAD rest


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

28 dr 26 1/4 arrow length


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

28" Draw with 27" arrow shooting QAD Pro HD


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

28" draw 26.25" of shaft...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

28" DL
28" Arrow Length

Yes I could use shorter arrows, but I like having my broadheads farther away from my hand when hunting...


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

28 inch draw
271/2 arrow


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

28" dl Ripcord rest. arrows measured from nock valley to insert. 

3D = 26"
spots = 30"
hunting= 27"


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

28" draw. 27 1/8" arrow length.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

29" draw, 28" arrow.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

MT Olie said:


> 28" DL
> 28" Arrow Length
> 
> Yes I could use shorter arrows, but I like having my broadheads farther away from my hand when hunting...


Me too. I've got a couple cut at 27 1/2", but the majority are at 28.


SCFox


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

28" AMO draw length and 28" arrows (3D & FITA) 27 1/2" hunting arrows.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

28" draw,, 29" total arrow length so I can keep my arrow weight above 400 grains.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

28" draw and 28" inch arrow. I like my broadhead in front of my fingers when at full draw.:wink:


----------



## greenvillewi (Feb 10, 2009)

28" draw - 27 1/4 arrow


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

30"dl trophy taker extreme rest so 28" hunting and 27" target arrows.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

mathews kid said:


> 28 inch draw
> 271/2 arrow


This is my legnth and DL also could go shorther though, but this is at Optimal Spine for my set up!


----------



## Brittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

28"dl, 27" arrow, bottom nock groove, to insert.


----------



## 1ARRO (Jun 28, 2007)

28" draw, 27.5" arrow with G5 Expert II


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Michigan Bob said:


> 28" draw and 28" inch arrow. I like my broadhead in front of my fingers when at full draw.:wink:


28.5" draw 29 1/8" Arrow. I like my fingers


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

I hunt with Easton Axis 29" at a 29 1/2" draw.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

28.5" draw, shooting a 26.5" maxima 250


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

29" draw. 
Easton Axis 26.5" cut for a friends bow and he didn't use them. I loaded them in mine and they work. 
Beman ICS Speeds 28"

My next set will be purchased this coming Thursday and the will probably end up being 27"-27-1/2".


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

28" dl here and a 27.5" arrow seems to work for me .


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

28" draw length
27.5" arrow


----------



## King Ryan (Dec 28, 2013)

MT Olie said:


> 28" DL
> 28" Arrow Length
> 
> Yes I could use shorter arrows, but I like having my broadheads farther away from my hand when hunting...





SCFox said:


> Me too. I've got a couple cut at 27 1/2", but the majority are at 28.
> 
> 
> SCFox




ditto. although since ive made the conversion from a WB to a QAD HDX Ultra I could probably shave half to 3/4 of an inch off and still be fine. Thing is I'm just used to 28 even.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

28" and 28"


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

30.5" draw & 29" arrow.


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

28.5" arrows carbon to carbon


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

28'' draw 26.75'' arrow


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I just keep the broadhead in front of any of my skin.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

27.5" draw...28" Arrow....i feel safer with the broadhead just that little bit further out...anyway..The Broadhead i'm using is a NAP Bloodrunner and if you look at the pic you can see it folds back when in the closed position, so i need that little extra for clearance on the shelf...








maybe move to these at some point..


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

28.5 DL - 28.5 arrow


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

28 DL and my hunting arrows were 28. Now I'm building a bow for just 3D, now my DL 28 and my arrows are 26 1/2. I don't have a breadhead to worry about I just want to lose some grains.


----------

